# Seeker PS78B?



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Does anybody have any info or feedback on this particular Seeker blank? I was thinking about having one wrapped to use from the pier for kings. It seems like it could be fairly versatile but I can't seem to find an over abundance of info on it.

Thanks.


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

http://www.facebook.com/custombyjavier


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

From the blank #s I would assume a 78 in. 8 power blank ...Most blank companies go by that....I would say that's a catch anything that swims blank......IMO a little heavy for casting cigs or live alewives.....Some people say ..too stiff to throw cigs..bs...what happens with a too stiff of a rod is that have too snatch their heads off to load the blank up....That's why a slow taper rod is more live bait friendly ,but not to good on fighting a bad ass cobia around piling.....
The blank in question if not known to blow up should be a fine pier rod ...good luck with it....
After looking at it again the last digit is a B and not an 8 .....which could signify anything....


----------

